# M-school: MT or SMG?



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

The current Spartanburg M-school stable: MT or SMG? Tks.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Rubber Ducky said:


> The current Spartanburg M-school stable: MT or SMG? Tks.


Hi Rubber Ducky... hope all is going well.

Current M School fleet:

M3 - 6 speed manual
M5 - SMG
M6 - SMG


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Jonathan, 

I am scheduled to be in the two day school August 2nd and 3rd. Does that class get to drive the M cars? :angel:

Sorry for the hijack! :eeps:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Vitacura said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> I am scheduled to be in the two day school August 2nd and 3rd. Does that class get to drive the M cars? :angel:
> 
> Sorry for the hijack! :eeps:


On the 2nd day they have a rotation called the Performance Drive (basically a buffett of BMW's to drive). The typically stage one or two M vehicles in that rotation.

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> On the 2nd day they have a rotation called the Performance Drive (basically a buffett of BMW's to drive). The typically stage one or two M vehicles in that rotation.
> 
> Enjoy :thumbup:


Sweet, Thanks! Can't wait!


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Vitacura said:


> Sweet, Thanks! Can't wait!


And if there's a particular model you're interested in, ask an instructor early if he can get in the rotation. I wanted to drive a Z4 ... and that was one of the 3 cars we had (others: B7 & M6).


----------

